# right handed left eye dominant?



## DaddyRat (Nov 16, 2009)

I am the same way, right handed left eye dominant. 

I close my left eye when shooting a bow since I shoot right handed. I tried shooting left handed but no luck. 

I shoot long guns left handed, a pistol right handed but with my left eye, pool left handed and can not shoot a layup to save my life. 

Be patient and supportive and he will work it out, although I would suggest that he shoot a bow right handed and close his left eye.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Pretty much what DaddyRat said... I am also left eye dominate and shoot right handed, and had to start out with keeping my left eye completely closed when I would shoot.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you very much I am trying to have him close the left eye I will definately be supportive itss just funny sometimes I look over and he has his head twisted around the string here he closed the wrong eye and hes trying to aim with his left. I guess practice will take care of this. I Thank both of you for your responses I will keep working with him
Thanks​


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

My son is the same way, he shoots with an eye patch and has very good success with it. He shoots a 4x scope with no problems and has shot some very good scores indoor, 3d, and 900 rounds.


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

wags2 said:


> My son is the same way, he shoots with an eye patch and has very good success with it. He shoots a 4x scope with no problems and has shot some very good scores indoor, 3d, and 900 rounds.


haha theres your answer!


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

Use a patch. As silly and funny it may look, it will help him out. Also, with a scope, have you attemped to have him shoot with both eyes open ? Having the scope will help out, since his "main" target will be magnified and he'll be able to focus on that much easier then a standard pin.

~Dustin


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

*patch*

If he refuses to shoot left handed, you may have to go with the patch. My wife (she is shooting lefthanded now) cannot close her left eye only. She can only blink (close) her right eye. So she would have had to use a patch and did not want to so she chose to shoot left handed. Since she just started beginning of summer she has built her strength from 20# draw to 40# already. She probably won't go a lot higher poundage - now she is settling in to working on form, etc.

Good luck


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*hey hey hey*

yes thats the way to go. :shade:TRY SUN GLASSES PUT TAPE INSIDE TO BLOCK EYE. THE BOY WONT LOOK SILLY.. AND THE TAPE BLOCKS EYE VIEW.....


----------



## HunterSmith (Feb 24, 2005)

Iam the same , but shoot left try to talk him into a left hand bow. He will get good real fast....:wink::


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

*no big deal*

hi i am left eye dom but shoot r/h i keep both eyes open and shoot very well just aim and shoot have been doing that way for 30 years what ever works have fun


----------



## cvrx4 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am right handed left eye dominant. As a little kid I did the exact same thing your son did. I would move my whole head over and such. My father made me wear the eyepatch and I HATED IT!!! I finally just started shooting lefty and have never looked back.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

I may be ridiculed or thought of as "odd", but when a friend of mine bought a left handed tricked out Fita Hoyt bow (Power Tec model) for his daughter (left eye, left handed shooter) we sat there for a while just looking at how cool this bow was (both being trad guys). I stood up and said, "I gotta try it!" So, I shot the bow left handed!

Should never have done that......

Then I thought, what if I hold it like I would hold my right handed bows? I am using a scope so the other eye doesn't HAVE to be open, just close my left eye instead of staring into the riser with it.


At about 30yds away I was shooting at a knot from an old ballon target, I was 3/4" high and to the right, with ALL 3 arrows touching each other! 

Don't really care what some ppl have thought about that (Opinion is not Knowledge!), I shot well for all 3 days I used it, eventually, I found a compound here on Archery Talk and bought it (It's a right handed bow though).

It can be done though is my point.

REMEMBER: Every one thought Jimi Hendrix was crazy for using his guitar backwards too....... 


Just something to consider.


----------



## bab029 (Jul 19, 2010)

When I started shooting 3 position air rifle back in the day, I was made to switch from shooting left handed, left eyed, to right handed right eyed because of my right eye dominance. It was a fairly easy switch, and I think your son will shoot better if he shoots such that he can use his dominant eye. It will yield a steeper learning curve. 

IMO, i know very little about bows. only rifles.


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

get rid of the right handed bow so he has to shoot lefty


----------



## renegadendn (Aug 31, 2009)

My duaghter had the same problem. See started with an eye patch and with alot of shooting drills and practice she shoots using her right eye with NO eye patch.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

It is possible to change eye dominance... though I know it is debated and not look at as the "correct" way to do things but I am right handed and can do almost nothing with my left hand but hold things. As a child I was left eye dominant and my grandfather would preach and preach and preach to me to close my left eye and aim with my right... I couldn't. One day out at the farm he handed me a pirate eye patch from an old Halloween costume and said I had to wear it all day, we did the same thing the next day and for several weekends after that and now I am 100% right eye dominant. I shoot with both eyes open no matter what I shoot (bow, rifle, pistol) and I do rather well for myself. I have started this with my son and he is beginning to come around and is now able to close his left eye, but I would much rather have him shoot eyes open, we will get there. I also did this with my wife after we started shooting and she now shoots with both eyes open and is right dominant. Now my youngest is another story all together he is left handed with left eye dominance... much easier!!


Steve


----------



## outrunner13 (Jul 29, 2010)

im left eye dom but shoot right handed let him shoot the way he does more comfortable with, just nobody can shoot his set up so whats the problem with that


----------

